# jim corey benifit ice fishing tournament



## mikeshookset (Feb 28, 2005)

ok guys and ladies i need your help in this. i have never ran a ice fishing tournament and would want this to go off really well. i have found as a tournament directer that listening to the fishermen is the best way to go , so please help me with some ideas . i would want to donate all the fish and profits to jim and darlene. no idea is a bad idea so please help me with some ideas . i have a big gas generater so if i could get some one to let us use a big coffee pot maybe some one to donate some doughnuts that would be a help. i know not every one ice fishes so i would be in the parking lot with a donation can all day so people could stop by and make donations and have a 50/50 raffle at the end of the tournament. lets please do what we can to put a big smile on jim and darlenes face in this trying time for them!!


----------



## mikeshookset (Feb 28, 2005)

i got a very nice pm offering gear for a item raffle so i think i will use blue tickets for the 50/50 drawing and red tickets for the item drawing. also the lady had a good idea of having chilly so i think i will have a big pot of chilly and people could come in during the day and have some chilly to eat.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

Where at? Tappan?


----------



## Capt.Muskey (Apr 14, 2004)

I don't do alot of ice-fishing, but I'll enter the tourny even if i don't fish it.
Ang and I would be willing to come down to help out with whatever is needed. Just let us know what you need.
Also, it might be a good idea to ask the mods to post this as a sticky in the lounge to get more exposure and hopefully more interest/help.
You'll want to pick a date and time. also a address to send any donations for those who can't make it.
I'd like to see the OGF family pull together on this one and help out thoses who have helped and added so much to this family.


----------



## mikeshookset (Feb 28, 2005)

tappen is my 1st choice i will know tommorrow mwcd is closed today


----------



## V-MAX200 (Oct 16, 2007)

Mike, 

Count me in. I'm not much for walking out on the ice but I will help out with signing people up and weighing fish. I have known Jim a long time and will help out with what ever you need. Let me know.

Thanks, Keith B.


----------



## Hoosier Daddy (Aug 19, 2005)

Can you please post some more details. I mightmake the trip.

Sounds like a stand up guy.


----------



## mikeshookset (Feb 28, 2005)

Hoosier Daddy said:


> Can you please post some more details. I mightmake the trip.
> 
> Sounds like a stand up guy.


i should be posting more details tommorrow after i talk with mwcd.
i want to do this on a sunday in mid feburary.


----------



## mikeshookset (Feb 28, 2005)

V-MAX200 said:


> Mike,
> 
> Count me in. I'm not much for walking out on the ice but I will help out with signing people up and weighing fish. I have known Jim a long time and will help out with what ever you need. Let me know.
> 
> Thanks, Keith B.


i will take you up on that keith you do a stand up job in the 10hp at the scales. i dont get on the ice either so i am staying in the parking lot also. i am going to find any one that wants to help a job to do this is for jim so i will not leave any one out that wants to lend a hand. no help or donation is to small as a group we should be able to make this something really nice for jim and darlene. if some one dont ice fish but dont mind being on the ice we could send them around the lake with a wagon filled with coffee and chilly to make it a nicer day for the ones that are fishing. we want this to end up putting a huge smile on jim and darlenes face and let them know we care so much for them as they have cared so much about helping others.


----------



## Capt.Muskey (Apr 14, 2004)

I'll take coffee and chilly around to all who are fishing though-out the tourny.
We'll be comming down from NE Ohio. We'll try to bring whatever is needed.
Once you pick a time and date, I'll rearrange work and home plans around it.
Jim is a good man and fellow fisherman.
.
I would like to believe that every member of this site would do whatever it takes to get involved during this short time he has left with us.
.
Fisherman Albert Pike once wrote "What we have done for ourselves alone fanishes with us, What we have done for others and the world remains and is eternal".


----------



## mikeshookset (Feb 28, 2005)

Capt.Muskey said:


> I'll take coffee and chilly around to all who are fishing though-out the tourny.
> We'll be comming down from NE Ohio. We'll try to bring whatever is needed.
> Once you pick a time and date, I'll rearrange work and home plans around it.
> Jim is a good man and fellow fisherman.
> ...


great thank you.. albert pike must have known jim and darlene


----------



## SB2 (Jun 9, 2009)

Can anyone tell me what happened, have been in touch with Jim in a while?


----------



## Snobal (Jul 26, 2005)

SB2 said:


> Can anyone tell me what happened, have been in touch with Jim in a while?


Jim was diagnosed with lung cancer... You can see the full post in the Lounge.


----------



## rattletraprex (Sep 1, 2005)

We ice fish Tappen when it's fishable so when the time comes I'm sure we can do something to help out. I'll wait for more details.


----------



## mikeshookset (Feb 28, 2005)

ok i talked with mwcd this morning. i will be filling out some paper work this may take a week to set up . i told them what the situation was and they agreed to look at this a very timely manner.


----------



## mikeshookset (Feb 28, 2005)

ok as most of you can imagine i am running like a chicken with his head cut off. bobby cox called me with a great idea that has been a big help. the date is set for feb7,2010 . bill byers from pride valley homes on rt 250 right up from tappen has donated his parking lot to this event. we will take a $20 per person entry fee per person starting at 7 am. contestants can go fish any where that they choose to fish. the fish needs to be back at the parking lot by 4pm. we will have plaques for big catfish big saugeye biggest bag of crappie big bass and biggest bag of bluegill. all fish must be within state laws. i have people to clean and bag fish as all the fish will be donated to jim and darlene. all the entry fee money will be donated to them also. by doing it this way we wont need permits from any where. as you can see i didnt load this up with a bunch of rules as its a fund raiser for a very good cause. i fiqure if any one would have to stoop so low as to play goofy over a plaque in this situation then shame on them. we will also have a 50/50 raffle and a raffle for any door prizes donated. that money will also be donated also. we will also have a donation can set up for any donations . some people may not want to fish so they can still stop by during the day and make donations as they choose to. if anyone would like to donate a door prize but cannt make it there that day i can be reached at 330-298-3495 and i will make arangements to have it picked up. pridevalley homes has also donated the coffee for in the morning and wiegh in. there will also be chilly there. since tappen is close we will also make a chilly run to tappen around noon that day. so now the date and time is set for all of us to ban together and put a huge smile on jim and darlenes faces. god bless every body. ps we all know jim owns cripplecreek bait and tackle so what better place to get any bait that you may want!! wouldnt it be great to sell him out of bait? also you can get any fishing information that you want from him as it wont be against the rules. also since rabbit season is in if some one would rather rabbit hunt we will have a big rabbit plaque. the rabbits must be field dressed and be a cottontail. all rabbits will also be donated.


----------



## fishing_marshall (Jun 12, 2004)

Sounds great! Lets hope the ice is good!


----------



## mikeshookset (Feb 28, 2005)

fishing_marshall said:


> Sounds great! Lets hope the ice is good!


yes good ice would help but if not then there are still rivers creeks farm ponds doesnt matter you can fish any where just sign up at 7 am and be back by 4 pm. if the ice isnt good just find open water and have fun.:F


----------



## bigjohn513 (Apr 6, 2004)

mike what about setting up a paypal account for this so some of us can "blind" into the tourney...even if we cant fish it


----------



## mikeshookset (Feb 28, 2005)

bigjohn513 said:


> mike what about setting up a paypal account for this so some of us can "blind" into the tourney...even if we cant fish it


i would but i dont know how. what might be easyer is if any one cant fish the tournament but wants to blind into it they could send checks and money orders made out to jim corey to my address and i would make sure they got to jim and darlene with the tournament money. send it to mike slates 7307 peck rd ravenna ohio 44266. also my phone number is 330-298-3495 also any clubs that would like to take up donations from thier members they could send them to this address also.


----------



## markfish (Nov 22, 2007)

hay is that you mike this is mark,you parked beside me at the e-series party,if so i just want to thank you for what you are doing for Jim,and will put some thing together to help out i can maybe put up one of my custom rods that you can raffle of and even come down and help out,so if you dint remember who i am at this point,here is a hint won Berlin in x series get back,mark.c


----------



## mikeshookset (Feb 28, 2005)

markfish said:


> hay is that you mike this is mark,you parked beside me at the e-series party,if so i just want to thank you for what you are doing for Jim,and will put some thing together to help out i can maybe put up one of my custom rods that you can raffle of and even come down and help out,so if you dint remember who i am at this point,here is a hint won Berlin in x series get back,mark.c


lol i remember you well you always have a smile on your face. and yes this is the mike you are thinking of. you are more than wellcome to come down and anything that you would like to donate would be a help.


----------



## markfish (Nov 22, 2007)

well i just wanted to make sure it was you,i will go ahead and start building a new custom glass cranking rod with a custom cork 3PC, handle,this will take me about 5 day;s but it will be a beautiful rod for some lucky fishermen-ps,mike i also have a all pink custom rod for the bassing girls,so maybe the winner can choose witch one they wont,,ok got my smile on and time to build,Sega,mark


----------



## mikeshookset (Feb 28, 2005)

markfish said:


> well i just wanted to make sure it was you,i will go ahead and start building a new custom glass cranking rod with a custom cork 3PC, handle,this will take me about 5 day;s but it will be a beautiful rod for some lucky fishermen-ps,mike i also have a all pink custom rod for the bassing girls,so maybe the winner can choose witch one they wont,,ok got my smile on and time to build,Sega,mark


thank you so very much i am sure the rod will be beautiful , but the most beautifull thing is what you are doing!


----------



## V-MAX200 (Oct 16, 2007)

I hope there are alot of fish brought in on the 7th for Jim and Darlene! I have my fillet knife sharpened and ready to go. Dad just had his hip replaced a month ago so after we get everyone signed up in the morning I am going to go pick him up and bring him to the check in so he can say hi to everyone. I cant wait till the 7th I think Jim will be so happy to see everybody!


----------



## mikeshookset (Feb 28, 2005)

ok D'ARCY EGAN from the cleveland plain dealer called me today and is putting a artical in the paper about jim and darlene and the benefit we are doing this will be even more exposer to what we are doing and help the turn out to be even better.


----------



## AkronCATS (Nov 5, 2008)

I plan to be there and I have put the info on the AkronCATS website as well. See ya out there.
SG


----------



## mikeshookset (Feb 28, 2005)

i want to thank dobass.com i opened the mail box today and had a very nice surprise .


----------



## mikeshookset (Feb 28, 2005)

tim from keeping you in stitches called they will be there and donating a hooded jacket to this cause. thank you


----------



## CAUSEWAYCREW (Apr 15, 2004)

I would like to offer a $100.00 Causeway Gift certificate for a raffle to the benefit. 
Will someone in charge please call me 330-637-7076

Thanks , Linda


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

I stickied this thread.
Thanks so much everyone for your efforts!


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

lots of great things going on here with this! everyone coming together to help one of our members in a tough situation!! just reading all the help puts a lump in my throat!! KUDOS to all!!!! im sure jim and darlene are very happy with this effort!! will be there for the day of fishing and if anyone needs gear or anything just PM me and i'll get it together...table/chairs for the weigh-in or whatever!!(although i have iced tappen and weight might be light on my end LOL) linda(causewaycrew) throwing in some help from likely 100 miles or more away is just awesome!! shows how wide spread this goes...i think its called "pay-it-forward"!!


----------



## Catproinnovations (Dec 8, 2009)

Just to let yall know my site has been updated with all the Benefit tournament information. The word has been spread to most of the catfishing guys that has fished Jims catfishing tournament in the past. I have posted stuff on a lot of the other catfishing forums. I am still in the process of getting a hold of a few more people that used to fish Jims tourneys. Mike, I am happy Darcy got a hold of you about the tournament I knew Jim and him went way back and figured he could help. (thank you Darcy) I was at the northeast ohio outdoors show in Dalton with a booth and giving seminars I spread the word there and had inforamtion to be had about it. So I am hoping the catfishing side of the people are covered and a good majority of them should be at the tourney. and thank you steve from akroncats for posting on your website I knew I could count on you!! 

Cant wait to see you all there. we should have a great turn out to help Jim and his family out!!!


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

I just copied this thread into the Lounge so more can see the event and the details. :B

I am definitely coming down for this and will help out.

- Rumi


----------



## mikeshookset (Feb 28, 2005)

CAUSEWAYCREW said:


> I would like to offer a $100.00 Causeway Gift certificate for a raffle to the benefit.
> Will someone in charge please call me 330-637-7076
> 
> Thanks , Linda


thank you very much i will be giving you a call. my name is mike slates


----------



## mikeshookset (Feb 28, 2005)

as you can see thru this thread there will be a nice raffle going on just so people know up front we will sell the raffle tickets for $1.00 apeace or 8 for $5.00. that money like i said will be donated to jim and darlene. at the end of the day when every thing is done i will total up all the money and itemize where it came from and anounce to the whole crowed what was raised and how it was raised. winners will need to be presant to win. we will put the pizes on a table or tables and when a number is called that ticket holder will be able to pick 1 prize. the more tickets a person buys the more prizes they have a chance to win. we will also be using a tumbler to roll the tickets in. i will pick some one from the crowd to pick the first ticket then after that the winners will be asked to pick the next ticket.


----------



## mikeshookset (Feb 28, 2005)

i know it looks like we will have a big turn out . pridevalley holmes has a big parking lot but if we fill it and i hope we do i think i can get ahold of a golfcart for the day and we will park people across the street and i will have them transported by golfcart to pridevalley holmes. i dont know what the weather will be but like i have told some people when jim and darlene was ever asked for help he never looked out side to see what the weather was.


----------



## mikeshookset (Feb 28, 2005)

BIG DADDY posted some prizes on this thread in the lounge also.


----------



## mikeshookset (Feb 28, 2005)

ok i talked with BIG DADDY and what we are going to do is put the walleye nite bite charter and the crappie trip up in a silent action. you will need to put your bid with your name address and phone number on papper in a sealed unmarked envalope in a box that will be placed at the benefit. each trip will have its own box. 100% of the money from the winners will go to jim and darlene. please remember to have cash check or money order with you incase you win. VIRGIL TENT FROM FISH CRAZY CHARTERS is donating the walleye trip and BIG DADDY is donating the crappie trip IN CASE OF A TIE IN HIGH BIDS BOTH BIDDERS WILL THEN REBID. THE REBID MUST BE FOR ATLEAST $1.00 MORE THAN WHAT THE TIE BIDDS WAS.. FOR EXAMPLE IF THE HIGH BID THAT IS TIED IS $150. THEN THE REBID WOULD HAVE TO BE ATLEAST $151BIG DADDY will be posting the link for fish crazy charters and pics of spring crappie at west branch. BOTH OF THESE FISHING TRIPS ARE SPRING TRIPS. i talked with VIRGIL TENT from fish crazy charters he said the winner can choose either spring or fall.


----------



## mikeshookset (Feb 28, 2005)

CRIPPLE CREEK BAIT AND TACLE will be open at 6am on FEB .7 PLEASE BUY YOUR BAIT AND ANY TACKEL THERE.


----------



## Hoosier Daddy (Aug 19, 2005)

Any ice report for that area?

I want to come and get on some ice.


----------



## mikeshookset (Feb 28, 2005)

Hoosier Daddy said:


> Any ice report for that area?
> 
> I want to come and get on some ice.


right now the ice isnt good. hopefully this cold front last and changes that.


----------



## mikeshookset (Feb 28, 2005)

for those of you that burn firewood there will be 19FT TRAILER FULL OF FIRE WOOD THERE THAT will HAVE A SILENT ACTION. the winning bidder will need a way to haul it if its going very far from tappen. the guy told me it will be red oak. and what needs split he will have split.


----------



## mikeshookset (Feb 28, 2005)

applebee,s has donated some gift cards to the 50/50 raffle


----------



## mikeshookset (Feb 28, 2005)

there will also be a bake sale going on


----------



## mikeshookset (Feb 28, 2005)

we have hot dogs and buns donated.


----------



## mikeshookset (Feb 28, 2005)

LA C0PA CABAN-A CHARTERS has donated a 6 person perch charter on lake erie. there will be a silent action on this.


----------



## Doctor (Apr 5, 2004)

Doc and Lynn will donate this 100# Berkley digital scales, we will arrive in the afternoon we are three hours out from Cripple Creek, we can help with anything after we get there, We don't ice fish unless we have a boat under us.............Doc


----------



## mikeshookset (Feb 28, 2005)

Doctor said:


> Doc and Lynn will donate this 100# Berkley digital scales, we will arrive in the afternoon we are three hours out from Cripple Creek, we can help with anything after we get there, We don't ice fish unless we have a boat under us.............Doc


thank you so very much


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

mikeshookset said:


> right now the ice isnt good. hopefully this cold front last and changes that.


checked tappan ice tuesday and its VERY close and should be good to go by the 7th!!!


----------



## mikeshookset (Feb 28, 2005)

wave warrior said:


> checked tappan ice tuesday and its VERY close and should be good to go by the 7th!!!


thankx for the report. from the reports i have been getting there is 3 inches along the shorelines and 5 inches out further in the bays. pleaseremember people can fish any where so there may be even better ice on ponds. where ever any one fishes be safe please.


----------

